# Michigan Beekeepers



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Next Friday and Saturday the annual ANR Week program will be held at Kellogg Center on the MSU Campus. The format for the meeting is basically the same each day. Registration starts at 8 a.m. with the program beginning at 9 a.m. The keynote speaker each morning will be Dr. Larry Connor with two topics. The first is from his new book on Bee Sex Essentials, and on Saturday with also a new book, Bee Increase Essentials. Following these talks the conference breaks into 7 simultaneous breakout rooms with a multitude of topics ranging from starting with a package of bees to queen rearing and breeding programs. Twenty seven different topics to choose from! Most of them repeated at least once so if you miss it the first time because of a conflict with another session that you wanted to hear, you can catch it the second time it is offered. More info at the MBA web site michiganbees.org.
We also have the good fortune of having Ted and Becky Jones from Connecticut as guest speakers. Ted and Becky have taken a sideline beekeeping operation into commercial status. They sell all of their honey at retail. Come and hear how they do that as well as keeping bees in a densely populated area--along with bears.
In addition to the program there are 30 vendors that will be set up to help you make decisions on what equipment to purchase for your bees.
Hope to see you there.
Clint


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The meeting was a great sucess and we learned a lot with much discussion between sucessions. We had 42 new to the art of beekeeping register and join our ranks and find mentors near them to help. All had a good time. About 325 attended.
Clint


----------

